# First Time Owner Help Please



## Toller (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi Everyone

I hope you can clarify a few things for me. We have on order an Apache 632 due for delivery in March, we have previously had caravans.

1. What 'extras' do you suggest we get? We have ordered engine upgrade to 2.8, rear ladder, solar panels (as we rarely go where there is hookup) and media pack.

2. Any other useful items you have found for use with a motorhome? eg. silver screens, door locks etc

3. What is the best storage system you have found? Eg. roof box, back box etc.

4. A BIG QUESTION...What is the built in sat nav like? I have read that there were some teething problems with some of the new ones last year...but...is it like the tomtom caravan version that doesn't direct you down little lanes etc? Does it always give you sensible routes? And does it have anything like the live traffic updates?

I am hoping to be able to drive this on my own (have done test drive) and despite everyone telling me it drives like a car, I didn't find it that easy or comfortable. I found I had to sit very close to reach the dash based gear stick, which meant my legs were very cramped (hoping to be able to spend more time getting a better driving position) and reaching the handbrake was another adventure (but hopefully shouldn't need that too often)

Thanks for listening and look forward to your replies.

Yvonne


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

congrats on your new van 

Extras well they are personal preference, some people love having satellite tv in their van whereas others despise the idea

From experience these are the top goodies we sell

satellite tv systems

televisions

solar panels

sog toilet kits

nature pure water filters

reversing cameras

awnings

safari / privacy rooms (however i would be 100% sure you will utilise one as many people buy these and end up never using them / selling them on

thermal blinds

what model sat nav is installed ?

driving a motorhome definitely improves over time with experience, just take it easy and you will have no problems


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Yvonne and welcome to Motorhome Facts

You've asked a lot of questions and you're likely to have many more before long as you take delivery of your new motorhome and take it "on the road".
There's a huge amount of information around these pages and it will take you some time to find and read it as well as asking and waiting for the answers to your questions.

There are many members here who wil enjoy answering your questions and can offer advice on a whole range of topics and whose company you can enjoy at one of our many rallies.

A subscription to the site will prove to be very worthwhile investment in knowledge as well as giving a discount at our sister shop www.outdoorbits.com where you can purchase some of the accessories you will need including a handbrake extender!


----------



## telll (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi, 

I would suggest the silverscreens are a must if you use in the cold as the van fronts are not well insulated.

At the end of the day they are not that different to a caravan

T


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Elecric bikes are the best possible accessory you can get !! 

Silver Screens are an essential.

One of the most useful bits of kit I have is a plastic watering can!! If you have one aboard you will always be able to top your water up regardless of tap configuration :wink: Likewise a plastic bucket can be used for a huge number of various tasks

As far as driving is concerned you might find that adjusting the HEIGHT of the drivers seat will make a huge difference.

Just curious as to why you have ordered the 2.8 engine?? I have a Cheyenne 696 that weighs in at 4000Kg on a 2.3 engine and it is certainly not underpowered! (and I do run near to the MGW all the time!) 

Cruise Control is very worthwhile if you are planning on a lot of continental travelling. (Not so much use in the UK as its rare you can maintain a set speed for any length of time on our crowded network :roll: )

The "Extra" round table that mounts on an offset leg just behind the passengers seat (and is removeable) is REALLY useful (they are expensive though!!) 

Have a safe installed as well and make sure its big enough for all your valuables (laptop, camera, passports tickets etc etc)


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I understand your driving position as I too find my knees rubbing against the bulkhead but over a long distance I adapted until I found it comfortable. It was the clutch pedal position I struggled with, the seating being a little too high with all the technical gubbings to make it swivel etc.
A second battery would be my recommendation.
Amongst the 'extras' that I have Gaslow would come very near the top as an extra bordering on luxury (because they are not cheap) but you never have to move a gas bottle again.
My wife loves the Remis blinds that are so convenient when making a short stop. We have a Nature Pure water filter that enables us in theory at least, to drink river water.
My own little luxury is a small weather station (sounds complex but is in fact a small unit I tuck under the solar panel when we stop overnight and a small screen inside the van that tells us the outside temperature and a guess at the approaching weather), this is interesting in the morning when deciding what to wear and whether we shower in the van or use other showers if they are available.
There are never enough sockets in the vans, in particular 12v sockets that can charge phones, Kimbles and other paraphernalia.
Enjoy all Alan


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Electric bikes best possible accessory???
Are you assuming Yvonne is a plodder like you Mr Plodd?


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi and welcome

i would suggest (unless trying to get a few freebies on the sale) that you wait till you have used the van a few times and them it will work itself out. Ask most folks and they will say they have a van full of stuff they never use but seemed good at the time. Like you will suddenly find that when reversing you cans see bugger all behind you to a reversing camera will soon be self evident 

Accessories tend to enhance your life style so you may find that TV is a necessity whereas if you like walking or cycling then a bike rack is more like a good idea

I have no idea about the sat nav but unless it knows or you can tell it the dimensions of the van it will be a basic one. Dont be folled if you can swict to truck mode without doing this as all this will do is change the arrival time. You will probally find you have to but a purpose made trucj or caravan MH sat nav.

I hope this helps

Phill


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I agree with Phil above, don't rush into too much expenditure till you've used it a few times under different weather conditions. Then, bearing in mind other people's suggestions and your own needs, you can go from there.

In the meantime, for starters, the suggestion of a cheap plastic watering can (about 10litre) and a collapsible bucket, is a good one.

Happy Motorhoming!


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi and welcome - I found a handbrake extender made quite abit of difference. Silver screens definately. Small back up heater comes in handy too. Marie


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Like the others above I'd wait until you know exactly what you need before buying useless clutter. We've all been there and got lofts and garages full of it. If you need something in an emergency you can usually improvise or borrow, if you need something regularly then you can buy it because you know it will be useful !

If you do need extra storage however then I can thoroughly recommend a Beeny Box. We've had 3 now and have been very satisfied with all of them. The current one has been through desert sands and wheel-arch height floods and is clean and dry inside and holds an awful lot.

They are made to fit by:

http://www.beenybox.co.uk/

who will need your van for a few hours. You can stay on their site overnight and go off for the day from the nearby rail station however.

G


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

1. What 'extras' do you suggest we get? We have ordered engine upgrade to 2.8, rear ladder, solar panels (as we rarely go where there is hookup) and media pack. 

First query, Auto Trail NO longer use a 2.8 engine, it's either 2.3 or 3.0ltr

2. Any other useful items you have found for use with a motorhome? eg. silver screens, door locks etc 

Silver screens? We don't use them, where do you put them when they are all wet. We didn't find they made that much difference.

3. What is the best storage system you have found? Eg. roof box, back box etc. 

Use what you have, there is no need for any more.

4. A BIG QUESTION...What is the built in sat nav like? I have read that there were some teething problems with some of the new ones last year...but...is it like the tomtom caravan version that doesn't direct you down little lanes etc? Does it always give you sensible routes? And does it have anything like the live traffic updates? 

The 2013 models have a better aerial set up, but it is still basic in comparison to others which are overpriced and far from perfect. Do a search on sat navs and see for your self.

MOST IMPORTANTLY, DON'T EXCEED YOUR PAYLOAD!!!!

You can get carried away with the toys. My list of must buy is
Solar panel
2 Leisure Batteries
Refillable Alugas gas bottles (A lot cheaper the Gaslow of which some of their stuff is Alugas with their labels stuck over the top).
Levelling ramps.
Good hosepipe.
Then maybe
Satellite system and TV
SOG Toilet 
BBQ (gas)


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

If you need to ask now what to use for extra storage the answer is probably a bigger van. 

Joe


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

I have found the built in Auto-Trail sat-nav to be excellent.
You are able to set it for different vehicle types - mine is set to 'coach'.
Like most sat-nav's you can also set the type of routing i.e.. shortest route, quickest etc. This unit also has an 'easy' setting which minimises the number of turnings. That setting in conjunction with the 'coach' setting tends to stick to main roads rather than take you up goat tracks like my Garmin does.
I take the Garmin as well as I quite like to have it on the top of the dash, almost in line of site and easily viewable. The built in unit can be difficult to see, particularly if the sun is shining on to the screen. The Garmin though is always trying to take me down narrow lanes whereas the same destination programmed into the built in unit will almost always take me on a decent and safe route.
We did have a problem at first where the connector between the dash unit and the gps antenna was loose but some tape wrapped round cured that. There have also been a couple of other instances when it said it had lost the gps signal and stopped responding. Removing the SD card from the bottom of the unit and shoving it back in remedied that. Over 8000 miles so far with just a couple of slight problems so it has been pretty good.
Overall I find it much more suited to the truck than my top of the range Garmin.
Hope this will set your mind at rest, just enjoy your new van.


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

1. Watering can - for fresh water when tap is too far away for your hose and for topping up toilet flush water.
2. Bucket x 3 - different colours for different jobs, such as emptying grey water tank; washing clothes, washing MH, waste bin etc
3. Silver screens (other makes are available) external are best
4. 2' length of gutter or downpipe - when you can't get grey water outlet close to drop-off point
5. Quattro blocks for levelling
6. Solar panel
7. second battery
8. Gaslow - should be top of the list
9. Cadac Safari chef BBQ
10. Satellite TV system - from £49.99 to £2000


----------



## Toller (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for your positive replies, it is so useful to hear views from experienced people.

We still have all the caravan stuff, so just need to decide what to keep and what goes. Already have Cadac barbecue and levelling stuff 

We have aqua roll and wastemaster but a lot of motorhome owners don't seem to use these?

The van comes with reversing camera, swivel table, cruise (although I rarely use that on my car).

DJP - we looked at lots of second hand MHs before deciding to buy new, that's where I assumed the upgrade was to 2.8, it must however be an upgrade on bhp. 

Mrplodd - Thanks for your useful suggestions, decided on engine upgrade due to friends recommendation.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

The engine upgrade will probably be from 130 bhp to 150 bhp, both on a 2.3. That is what our Delaware has.
Rarely able to use cruise control in the UK because of heavy traffic but it is great in France. Drop the arm rests on the seat, switch on cruise control and roll through that wonderful French scenery. Brilliant!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I would wait and see what you need.

A food grade hose would be good, with various connections.

I think our best extra is the scooter and rack but not many vans can take the weight.

Gaslow very useful if your away a lot especially abroad.

Satellite TV (as above)


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I notice, quite a few say get Gaslow. Gaslow is just a brand name and there are other brands of refillable gas cylinders such as Alugas sold by Autogas 2000.
These cylinders are German quality, and much lighter which is so important with payload issues.
I understand 6 kg per cylinder lighter.
I think that people get in the habit of calling them Gaslow when in fact they may mean refillable cylinders.
I can most certainly recommend Alugas as a product and Autogas 2000 as a provider. They do offer excellent service.

http://www.autogasshop.co.uk/motorhome-caravan-accessories-12-c.asp


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> We have aqua roll and wastemaster but a lot of motorhome owners don't seem to use these?


we used to have a wastemaster but that was in a big A Class with a nice sizeable garage at the rear as otherwise they do take up a lot of space and so the trusty bucket comes into its own then (especially if its foldable)


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Apart from the silver screen I agree with the above use the van first and see what you need , pointless fitting solar panels if you are never without hookup etc .

Paul


----------

